# Limestone ok for cichlid tank?



## SparkleMarkel (Jan 16, 2014)

I had some sandstone in my tank along with a very old neat looking cinder block that I recently removed bc I couldn't keep my tank clear. I removed 90% of the rocks and have seen instant clarity in th water. Are lime stones ok to put in? I feel they will be a cleaner rock as the sandstones were "muddy" when I removed them.


----------



## SparkleMarkel (Jan 16, 2014)

Also...haha my tank is in the basement and has zero sunlight hitting it. Is there still a need for a pleco? Will he help keep the tank cleaner?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Limestone is just fine for your tank, just rinse them well to get any loose stuff off of them.

I don't think there is a need to keep a pleco in your tank, while they often eat algae when young, they still require regular feeding to keep them in the best of health. Also, different species require different food so that is a big consideration when choosing one.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I dont think most tanks need an algae eater.Most of them grow very large when full size,some get diwn rite nasty( chinese).Theres a reason for alot of algae in a tank.excess nutrients usually.Plants do a good job at feeding on excess nutrients.I dont have an algae eater in any of my three tanks and dont need or want one.Jmo

Rocks I cant add to what you want cuz I dont have them.. I use strictly granite because thats what I find locally in abundance for free.No problems with granite.


----------

